

Apple’s iPhone Event Said To Be Happening Sept. 9 - tkorotkikh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/apples-iphone-event-said-to-be-happening-sept-9

======
r00fus
So much has been said regarding the bigger form factors and iOS8, but I'll
just say what I've heard around where I live wand work: Lots of people are
ready to buy the new iPhone. Apple is now ready to take back market share from
Android, in a big way. Combined with the mixed thoughts about Google I/O and
Samsung's poor sales outlook, we could be looking at a real shift back to
Apple as the dominant mobile platform in more than just profits and hype.

Add in the app extensions, family sharing and the synching of passwords across
apps and websites, lots of very useful updates.

------
forca
Really, the iPhone is tired already. As is Android. Nothing new under the sun.
Lather, rinse, repeat.

Apple has done nothing really innovative in some time. Neither has Google.

Bigger screens mean nothing in the end.

Wake me when the holodeck is a reality.

~~~
Mysonoot
Silly of you to say that, really. Apple, or any other company for that matter,
can't just make something as huge and innovative as eg the iPhone every year.
Things will slow down now.

~~~
forca
Really? Then why do people line up like good little cult members every time
Apple release a piece of hardware. I've never really understood the
narcissistic behaviour of always wanting to have the latest and greatest. It
all means nothing, to be honest. Really, it doesn't. I posted it because I'm
tired of these companies spinning up huge marketing campaigns and nothing is
really new. It's old.

~~~
Mysonoot
Just because they make gigantic marketing campaigns about the new product
doesn't mean it is as amazing as they claim. I love Apple and their products,
but they sure do brag a lot and try to seem more special than they really are.

It's not something that can be helped, really. It sells and therefor it'll
keep happening.

